# Spoony Drake



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

After 25 years of hunting ducks I finally killed a spoony for the wall.

It was very strange there were 2 that flew in together and they were both identical drakes better than anything I have seen. I killed the larger bodied of the 2 and headed to the taxidermist!


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

People give them a hard time but a fully plumed spoony is one of the most handsome birds you can get.

Congrats on a good one!


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Very nice one! Northern shovelers are very closely related to blue-winged teal, cinnamon teal and the Australasian shoveler.

In New Zealand where the daily bag limit on mallards usually runs 30 a day, and they have paradise ducks and all sorts of colorful waterfowl, the Australasian Shoveler is one the locals would have mounted.

It has the colors of the northern shoveler, the blue-winged teal, and the cinnamon teal...


----------



## KID CREOLE (Oct 28, 2005)

You guys gotta come to California if you want spoonies. Shooting 7 bird limits of drakes is about as tough as driving thru Mc Donalds

Congrats on getting one for the wall!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

We have plenty of spooners down here too just never see them in full plumage.


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

That's a good one .. I'm still waiting on the day myself


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

my first duck on my first duck hunt this year i got him in the freezer still.if i dont get anything else nice enough for mount i will get him done. They are pretty. Does anyone eat spoonys guys i hunt with say they dont care for em.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Never did like the taste of a smiling mallard and a couple other subspecies of waterfowl.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Joejoe070 said:


> my first duck on my first duck hunt this year i got him in the freezer still.if i dont get anything else nice enough for mount i will get him done. They are pretty. Does anyone eat spoonys guys i hunt with say they dont care for em.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have no idea how lucky that is....that spoony is better than pretty much anything you will shoot.

Mount him


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

Ironic that your buddies don't eat them lol. .. Me I don't find much difference in the taste between them or a gray duck .. It's all in preparation .. I either soak in milk or orange juice draws the blood and gamey taste out


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Joejoe070 said:


> my first duck on my first duck hunt this year i got him in the freezer still.if i dont get anything else nice enough for mount i will get him done. They are pretty. Does anyone eat spoonys guys i hunt with say they dont care for em.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 You need to mount that bird.


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

saltaholic said:


> You have no idea how lucky that is....that spoony is better than pretty much anything you will shoot.
> 
> Mount him


Well this is my first year duck hunting never have been exposed to it so i really dont know how lucky i am lol.He for sure will get mounted. So these guys are just rare to see them like that? Still havent got a mallard or a woodie. That what i want. Which i hope will change this weekend!!


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

good looking bird joejoe


----------



## Sambo_The_Great (Dec 10, 2008)

Soak those Spoons in buttermilk, they will eat very well!


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

Nice spoon!


----------



## KID CREOLE (Oct 28, 2005)

saltaholic said:


> We have plenty of spooners down here too just never see them in full plumage.


Gotcha! I had a guy come out from Georgia to chase cinnamons with me a few years ago and after he got a a few drakes to mount he also got some spoons, he was very proud of the spoons. Most duck hunter here don't target the spoons and this year we are absolutely infested with them.

Make sure to post pics of the mount, congrats and good luck on the rest of your season


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Beautiful bird. Like to get one like that myself one day


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

They REALLY look nice in February, although there may or may not be certain legal technicalities involved with getting one then.


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

Very nice. I got one a couple of years ago that almost made the cut. He just was not perfect enough.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## MWP (Mar 30, 2005)

KID CREOLE said:


> You guys gotta come to California if you want spoonies. Shooting 7 bird limits of drakes is about as tough as driving thru Mc Donalds
> 
> Congrats on getting one for the wall!


If I am coming to Cali, it's not for a ******* but for a Cinnamon Teal.


----------



## Jacinto (Sep 14, 2013)

Handsome birds.

I think spoony tastes as good as any other puddle duck.


----------

